# eBay non-payer - what do I do?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I have a couple of tickets for Live Earth at Wembley Stadium on Saturday but originally couldn't make it so I sold them on eBay (and broke even :? ).

The winning bidder has no feedback and hasn't paid (yet?). I got the tickets today and need to get them sent but haven't heard anything from the winning bidder and he doesn't answer my emails. I've got the bidder's name and address in Nottingham but directory inquiries couldn't find the number.

I found out today that I can go to the concert but how do I handle the auction - am I within my rights reporting the item as unpaid at this point and could the non-payer leave negative feedback which I don't particularly want? I don't want to arrange to go with a friend then end up getting contacted on Thursday by the buyer asking for his tickets.

Help!


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

With eBay you have to wait (correct me if im wrong on the exact number) 7 days before you can file for a 'non paying bidder' This should get you your listing fee back. It does say you need to make every attempt to contact the buyer.

Now if you have sent him e-mails and even attempted to find his number to ring him then i think your well within your rights. If it were me i would wait till the weekend, if he hasnt contacted by say friday then id go to concert and claim non paying bidder. If he contacts before then, well you did by posting them on eBay agree to sell them.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

have you obtained the sellers details via Ebay? you should get a contact number that way if they have given one.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Check the ebay rules for reporting an unpaid item, I think it is 5 or 7 days (not sure) before it will allow you to do this. This bidder, who has no feed back and has not paid or been in touch, you have to say looks highly suspect. All you can do is message him, through ebay, with an ultimatum on a pay by date/time and say you will withdraw them otherwise. He or course can still leave negative feedback as can you (even I think if the item goes past the unpaid cut off date and is still paid for. Ebay is pants in this situation as it is purely system driven with no 'intelligence' if you did get negative feed back in this situation you can email ebay and ask them to remove, however this in easy and can take some time. ebay as says are piss poor at customer support / resolving situations, all they want to is sit back and take your money!

Give luck in getting this sorted.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

was said:


> have you obtained the sellers details via Ebay? you should get a contact number that way if they have given one.


ebay will not give you this information!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Thanks everybody. I've sent an ultimatum explaining I need payment today to ensure that the tickets arrive in time. I know that Special Delivery will get there next day but the postal strike could put paid to this if it escalates. Anyway, seems reasonable that you pay straight away if the concert is less than a week away - bloody timewasters :x

The details I got in the winning bid email were...

shirst123 ([email protected])

stephen hirst
37 carlton hill
nottingham, Nottinghamshire ng4 1bg United Kingdom

...and also member since: 27-Jun-07 

No phone number though - I think I've seen phone numbers in PayPal before but not in eBay?


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

mike_bailey said:


> Thanks everybody. I've sent an ultimatum explaining I need payment today to ensure that the tickets arrive in time. I know that Special Delivery will get there next day but the postal strike could put paid to this if it escalates. Anyway, seems reasonable that you pay straight away if the concert is less than a week away - bloody timewasters :x
> 
> The details I got in the winning bid email were...
> 
> ...


That would be a pub then...

http://www.touchnottingham.com/business ... id/3277035

He may of course live there.


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

If the guy isnt up for paying (as seems the case) then obviously hold onto the tickets for as long as poss. If it gets too close to the event date to post them out then you go anyway.
If he does give negative feedback (which i doubt he will as a first time user) then you have the option to respond to his negative comments, which will be visible to all users checking your feedback rating.
Personally i think you would have irrefutable grounds here.. someone who dosent pay on time for a product with a critical deadline is clearly an unreliable ebayer. That will be obvious to anyone viewing your feedback.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Sim said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everybody. I've sent an ultimatum explaining I need payment today to ensure that the tickets arrive in time. I know that Special Delivery will get there next day but the postal strike could put paid to this if it escalates. Anyway, seems reasonable that you pay straight away if the concert is less than a week away - bloody timewasters :x
> ...


I suspect not - nobody answers the phone although it eventually seems to trigger a modem. Looks like a dead duck so I could be off to Wembley  Thanks for the search Sim.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Slightly dodgy rep too (albeit a while ago :roll: )

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/engl ... 537824.stm


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Slightly dodgy rep too (albeit a while ago :roll: )
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/engl ... 537824.stm


Doggy area, doggy characters; Sheriff of Nottingham, Robin Hood, gun crime etc...... :wink:


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

ratty said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > have you obtained the sellers details via Ebay? you should get a contact number that way if they have given one.
> ...


Yes they will :? or at least they did last year and the year before that. Only left neg twice and once you had opened a case with ebay there was an option to request the buyers contact details.

EDIT http://search.ebay.co.uk/ws/search/AdvS ... ontactInfo


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Mike,
I believe that you can also withdraw your item from sale - even after the auction. 
I won an item (Coope'll confirm I'm an ebay addict!) & the seller withdrew the item from sale saying that they believed it to be not of saleable standard..... 
I'm pretty sure that you would be covered if you withdrew explaining that within reason you cannot garauntee (sorry I can NEVER spell that bloody word! - os is that right?? :? ) the timely arrival of the tickets due to non-payment..... this would mean you can go to the ball Cinders & also let the other Tosspot off the hook...... so everyone should be happy.... 

Hope all your Girls are doing ok.....?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

So far as my Info Disc Pro is concerned this address does not exist in the name of Hirst. There are only 6 Hirst households in Nottingham and non in Carlton Hill. I'll carry on investigating and get back to you. Sometimes a different appraoch to searching the disc brings a result. Also they might not be on the electoral roll.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

You could try telephoning this establishment

Malt Beverages
Public House
37 Carlton Hill
Carlton
Nottingham
NG4 1BG

01159-873606


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Mike, just out of interest, what's your feedback rating?

The reason why I ask is because there are some people who join ebay just to ruin peoples 100% feedback. Sad I know but it recently happened to me. I filed a non paying bidder complaint with ebay and the w4nker left me some negative feedback making out that the item in question wasn't what I described in the auction. Strange how he could say that when I never sent it to him in the first place :?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I never heard from the Mr Hirst so certainly just a timewaster or pub trader. As mentioned I can report the item as unpaid on Saturday which I'll do.

I haven't traded a lot on eBay and normally I'm buying rather than selling but I've got a massive(!) 17 feedbacks in 3 years all 100% so one bad one would make a big difference.

Thanks for asking mrs coope - girls are great except for their colds


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

worth having a look at what else he has bid on or tried to sell if he has no feedback , he might have been selling tickets himself and false bidding on others to kill bidding system . or selling tickets he hasnt got buying at a lower price off yourself then advertising at higher price if his higer price didnt sell he just dosent pay for yours no loss to him but loss to him


----------

